# Do you know these trees?



## The Snark (Nov 21, 2017)

These people have the yard of my dreams.



















1. Ficus Religiosa
2, 3, 5 (L), 6, 8, 9, 10, heck if I know.
5. (right one) Bombacaceae
7. Jacaranda
11. Lychee
12. Longan
13. Golden Teak
14. Mango
15 Raintree


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 21, 2017)

It doesn't look like anybody lives there but I like the house a lot.  Yeah I like the idea.  I bought a dump for 50K recently and planted pair, apple, orange, fig, Mexican apple, PawPaw trees, peach, cherry, loquat trees and just today I got 3 pineapple guava trees in the mail.  Everything is small, you don't notice, looks like a bunch of nothing but I'm hoping I'll live to see things grow.  I have asparagus growing in places, gophers are getting the sweet potatoes(which aren't potatoes btw).  I'm forgetting things but I do like to walk around a property like you posted and look at the changes in the plants.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## schmiggle (Nov 21, 2017)

Not personally, but they're friends of friends.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Snark (Nov 21, 2017)

The house is occupied and well kept. I've never disturbed the people who live there though. As near as I can tell, it was desired that every square foot of the entire property be covered in growth. Where the trees didn't do the job, palms and shrubs filled in. The area on the side of the house seen in the picture is next to an irrigation canal where they are restricted as to what can be planted.
They don't appear to like pruning and trimming. That one dead branch has been there for months.

The first picture also tells a story. The little 'house' on the lower left is a pump house. I took the pictures from the deck of a garden restaurant. Although they have access to the irrigation canal, they grow their own veggies and the chemical soup in the canal was deemed unsuitable for anything but growing cattle feed.
That restaurant periodically lets cattle graze in fallow areas, - next years fertilizer in the making.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darkness975 (Nov 25, 2017)

The Snark said:


> 1. Ficus Religiosa


Funny how many of these you see in the "exotic plants' section at Home Depot and such in the US and EU. 

Just like all the exotic critters that you buy/see across the globe and then there are those who see them every day as commonly as I see a squirrel since they live where they are.


----------



## The Snark (Nov 25, 2017)

darkness975 said:


> Funny how many of these you see in the "exotic plants' section at Home Depot and such in the US and EU.


Actually, that is a typical 'western mind' thinking. It is far from an unusual exotic.
It's a remarkable tree with a large ship load of fantasies, fables and allegory attached. AKA Po or Bo tree, Peepal, Peaceful Thought, Ancestral Tree, the Ancient One and so on. And of course, the Bodhi tree under which the Buddha sat. Thousands of them have their homes in temples and special corners of parks, groves and gardens throughout much of the mideast and Asia.
They commonly live 500 years and there are several over 1000. They tolerate a very wide spectrum of soils and climates. Some people propagate the seedlings and have small groves with traced lineage of each that all have a single common ancestor.


----------



## schmiggle (Nov 25, 2017)

This thread reminds me of a professor of mine who identified a sapling growing in a chimney while driving by it along a highway (it was a tree of heaven, Ailanthus altissima, if anyone is curious).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darkness975 (Nov 25, 2017)

The Snark said:


> Actually, that is a typical 'western mind' thinking. It is far from an unusual exotic.


That was my point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

